# new to the smoking meat forms



## mkgfirefighter (Jan 5, 2008)

hi everyone,
    came across this page looking for ideas on the electric smoker i am building and thought it was a group worth joining in on..... i will send picks of the smoker as it comes together, i made the thermostat plug today, hope to get it wired this weekend.... i made a plug to use a electric skillet thermostat cord for my thermostat, we will see how it works out..

any tips please let me know...       thanks


----------



## gramason (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard, you found the right place for all your smokin info.


----------



## kookie (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to smf. Lots of useful information here. I made a thermostat for my little cheif smoker using a thermostat plug from an electric frying pan, also. Works real nice. Lots of good mod's for electric smokers on here. There is a thread on them under electric smokers. If you need any help drop me a pm or e-mail. I will help anyway I can.

Kookie


----------



## longshot (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome, 
There are plenty of helpful and knowlegeable people here and anything deserves a good DIY even if it isn't perfect you can alway claim that "it's a feature"!! 

Good luck and I hope to see your q-views soon.
LS


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to SMF! I look forward to seeing theose pics. Remember to send pics of what cooking also.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, jump over to roll call where everyone can give you a proper greeting. Plenty of folks here who build/use electric smokers, so you should have plenty of great feedback.


----------



## cook1536 (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. You will find alot of resources here. Everyone is eager to help out and give advice.


----------



## meowey (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad to have you here!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cman95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to smf. May all your smokin be thin blue for you, and safe as I see you are a firefighter!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r 12 (Jan 10, 2014)

Happy to see another MFD. Firefighter join this sight. Good luck with the smoker bild!!!!!


----------

